# Beachbody Products



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Well my journey takes a new direction on Monday where I start TurboFire. Along with TurboFire I'm starting shakeology program! 

Got to say I'm getting amazing support from Thomas and looking forward to working closely with him in the future! 

What products have you tried? How have they worked?


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Tried insanity. Failed

Tried it again Failed

Issue i am having is my feet hurt after the workout.. No idea why


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

What shoes do you wear?


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Completed P90X 3 times and Tried Insanity . but not a massive out and out Cardio freak..

I am now doing TapouT XT...


----------



## davidlewis26 (May 9, 2010)

Started insanity yesterday


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

JenJen said:


> What shoes do you wear?


Asics running shoes. The soft cushion ones.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Mmmm could always ask Thomas for some ideas, I'll send him a quick text message and get back to you


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

All these products are a quick fix. You need hard graft, will power, eat right and cut out drink. That way you can say you did it yourself. For me personally I'd rather do that.

I don't drink coffee, like a take away once a fortnight and try and do high tempo stuff, like work at your 90% maximum.

All these slimming tablets, fat burners like T5, T6 are bad news as the long term effects are worse. Alternatively you can do what you want, as you are your own person but I'd stay well clear.

I'm like 8% body fat, 44" chest and 32" waist and that with eating right and solid cardio between, running, downhill mountain biking, snowboarding in winter and walking lots as opposed to hopping in the car and skooting to the shops.

Good luck either way.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Fat burning tablets? Nope have you googled beachbody? It's not a quick fix and it's High cardio so not simple!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Just had a wee look. Not for me, who wants to workout in the house? **** that. Running on treadmills and bikes indoors are insane on nice days and looking out the windows.

What you should do is get your stats up, take pictures and monitor your status.

Then you can see what you are going from and to?


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Ummm I live in Scotland and work a full time job... This works for me not sure why your putting it down?! Classic case you don't like don't post!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Best thing is to do it then innit.....


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I will as soon as it arrives


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

RP84 said:


> Asics running shoes. The soft cushion ones.


Easiest thing is to workout barefoot & see if you still get it :thumb:


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thats actually a good idea... once i stop being lazy i shall give it a try...


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Do you have to exercise 90 minutes a day?


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Its about 45-60 mins


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

RP84 said:


> Its about 45-60 mins


So it's not like p90x?


----------

